# Veterans Organizations



## jim42 (Sep 26, 2008)

Any Veteran Organizations in any of the major cities? Thanks, Jim


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Presume your asking about Allied Vets, seriously doubt it, generally not sufficient expats in any one area with a military history, certainly Portuguese ones, but Portugal was a neutral in WW2


----------



## Ronnie_Yook (May 9, 2012)

Hello Jim, The Royal British Legion (UK) is represented here in Portugal.

Their website is > Branch information - Portugal Branch - The Royal British Legion.

Good Luck & Welcome

Ronnie
Veteran
Ex Royal Air Force.


----------



## jim42 (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks for the responses........


----------

